# Join us at Sir Vape's Vapory Launch 31st Oct 2015



## Sir Vape

Dreams do come true 

Opening 31st October 2015 in Morningside, Durban

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 9


----------



## Smoky Jordan

Congrats on your new adventure. When I'm in DBN over December I'll be sure to pull in there for a vape and coffee.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

All the best with it @Sir Vape !
Very exciting and hope it all goes well

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Congrats guys... Really happy for you.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## skola

Congrats!! All the best guys..

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

Awesome.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Awesome stuff, congrats. May it be a huge success.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MJ INC

Congrats guys looks really exciting and I hope it all goes brilliantly.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie

Congrats guys! Will defiantly be joining you for some coffee in December

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mitch

Finally get to meet the great @Paulie

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paulie

Mitch said:


> Finally get to meet the great @Paulie



Will be great man!

hows your hex? send us some pics

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Awesome news! Congrats guys

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor

Come to Cape Town!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Ohmen

This looks so awesome!

Before you know it these will be popping up all over CPT and JHB

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rebel

Congrats.

Wish you all the best with your new endeavour.
Will definitely visit when i am in durban.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VandaL

Will be the daily routine at the lounge ^

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ComplexChaos

Wow, that is great news. Congratulations! I will definitely pop in when I'm there in February.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tyler

Sir Vape said:


> Dreams do come true
> 
> Opening 31st October 2015 in Morningside, Durban
> 
> View attachment 35865



Wow the vinyl branding on that window looks top notch!  Good luck on your venture lads.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor

Some pictures of the place?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Coming soon @SamuraiTheVapor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Epic news indeed 

Congrats @Sir Vape and @BigGuy - Two of the best things under one roof

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vapington

That is awesome guys

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'll be back in time! Whooo! This is going to be EPIC!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

@Sir Vape and @BigGuy Is everything still on track for the 31st? Looking forward to visiting

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Yes it is Sir, the coffee side is taking a bit longer than we anticipated but we have decided not to rush it and want to do it properly so that might still be a couple weeks but the full shop and semi lounge will be in full swing on the 31st

Will post an official thread tomorrow for invites. In the meantime please head on over to our Facebook page 
 and let us know if you coming to the opening

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Sir Vape said:


> Yes it is Sir, the coffee side is taking a bit longer than we anticipated but we have decided not to rush it and want to do it properly so that might still be a couple weeks but the full shop and semi lounge will be in full swing on the 31st
> 
> Will post an official thread tomorrow for invites. In the meantime please head on over to our Facebook page
> and let us know if you coming to the opening




 don't do Facebook but Ill definitely be there

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac

Um.....Uncle Rob.......you in the right thread?


----------



## Rob Fisher

zadiac said:


> Um.....Uncle Rob.......you in the right thread?



Nope I'm not.


----------



## Rob Fisher

zadiac said:


> Um.....Uncle Rob.......you in the right thread?



Now I am... silly goose message nuked! 

Are you coming down for the Epic Vapery opening?


----------



## zadiac

Unfortunately not. Start my dayshift on that day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Come at night we will still be there

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

Many congrats on your new venture chaps and the balls you show to take on such a project!
It's true pleasure moving out of online space and into a retail environment and while a tremendous challenge it does feed the soul.
I wish you boys best of luck and will be sure to pop in when I'm around that side of the valley.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Shot Mr Mob. Look forward to your visit


----------



## Sir Vape



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Heckers

I might pop in, in the afternoon. I live in morningside so should be close to me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## chamberlane

How do we find out details if we aren't on facebook?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

chamberlane said:


> How do we find out details if we aren't on facebook?



I have no doubt that @BigGuy or @Sir Vape will post details here as well!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Address is OUT!!!!

Shop 1 Cowey House, 136 Cowey Rd ( Shop is actually on Marriot Rd across from Get Fit Gym)

See you all Saturday

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## chamberlane

Sweet. Are there gonna be giveaways and stuff  Either way I'll come check it out


----------



## Sir Vape

Yeah I'm sure we will do a couple giveaways


----------



## Zahz

Just drove past today, damn it's looking good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MarkDBN

Not long left


----------



## whatalotigot

Congratz guys,

I wish I could be there, I see a few people flying in from all over the country!

Best of luck! I hope to see some photos!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Those coming to our launch tomorrow will be the first to get their hands of some our latest international juices that have just landed.

To name a few:
Full One Hit Wonder Range including My Man
Juicy Ohms - Ohmgurt and Oh Muffin 
Mg Consortium
CRFT
Shady Lurker by CCI
and much more .....

We also have some great local juices stocked on the shelves:
Hazeworks
NCV
Debbie Does Donuts
Fogg's
Charlie and The Joose Factory
Milk Lab's - POMGURT (YES ITS FINALLY HERE!!!)

Pop in and say HELLO 

Saturday 31st October 2015

11:00am - 5:00pm

Shop 1 Cowey House, 136 Cowey Rd, Morningside, Durban

Tel: 082 417 4668

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Sir Vape Vapery is ready! Seeya all tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Wyvern

Darn Why are you lot not in Cape Town!  

Good luck with the opening!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Wow guys that shop looks incredible! Well done @Sir Vape and @BigGuy! I was going to wish you all luck but you don't need it, you guys got this

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ChadB

This looks awesome! Good luck, I have no doubt it will be a success! Hopefully we'll see one open in Joburg one day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

All the best for the store opening @Sir Vape and @BigGuy 
Place looks great and the photos of the juices very appealing 
Thanks @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## method1

pics! where are the pics?!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zahz

Too cloudy to get any good pics  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Alex

The store looks fantastic, wishing you guys all the best.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The eager Beavers that were early! 



Chilling in the upstairs lounge blowing clouds with my Bellus on SX Mini with my newfound juice (Startup by HazeWorks)!






@BigGuy (Craig) watching his customers having a JOL!



@Sir Vape (Hugo) hiding in the clouds!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

@HPBotha excited with his new DNA200 in hand! So awesome he came all the way from CT to be with us Durbanites!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Mitch

Was an awesome day, must thank @Sir Vape & @BigGuy for an amazing day and one of the coolest shops in Durban. Was an absolute pleasure finally getting to meet @HPBotha. #homeofsirvape, my new home away from home. Will post my pics asap.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## MarkDBN

Great day. Great people. Got to put a few more names to faces finally. @HPBotha great that you could make it down. 

@Sir Vape great job Sirs, I tip my hat to you both.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## KB_314

Sir Vape said:


> View attachment 38146
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those coming to our launch tomorrow will be the first to get their hands of some our latest international juices that have just landed.
> 
> To name a few:
> Full One Hit Wonder Range including My Man
> Juicy Ohms - Ohmgurt and Oh Muffin
> Mg Consortium
> CRFT
> Shady Lurker by CCI
> and much more .....
> 
> We also have some great local juices stocked on the shelves:
> Hazeworks
> NCV
> Debbie Does Donuts
> Fogg's
> Charlie and The Joose Factory
> Milk Lab's - POMGURT (YES ITS FINALLY HERE!!!)
> 
> Pop in and say HELLO
> 
> Saturday 31st October 2015
> 
> 11:00am - 5:00pm
> 
> Shop 1 Cowey House, 136 Cowey Rd, Morningside, Durban
> 
> Tel: 082 417 4668


Your new home looks awesome! Very in-keeping with your branding and styling. Wish you the best. 

And you already have My Man juice?? (Gonna have to add a bottle to my pending order as soon as it's online - hopefully I catch it on time)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Wow, the shop and lounge look fantastic. Love that ruler for dem clouds. All the best guys!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Yoh what a day man. Just a HUGE shout out to everyone that pulled in, sent messages, emails etc etc. YOU ALL FLIPPING ROCK!!! Thank you, thank you and thank you 

BIG LOVE!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Jakey

This makes my wait till Feb when I will be coming down to durbs even more unbearable. At least it gives me time to save up and go on the mother of all splurges when im there. @BigGuy it should also give you plenty of time to prepare  all the best sirs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mitch

@Jakey you're going to leave a poor man bud. There are so many awesome things in that shop, your credit card will feel at home there

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Heckers

@Sir Vape what are the trading hours for the shop?
I was there at 4:30 yesterday and it was closed


----------



## BigGuy

Hi i must have just missed you i had to close up at about 4:20 odd. from Next Monday the shop will be open from 8 am till 5pm Mon-Fri and 9am till 1pm on Saturdays also we have ET working in the store then. Sorry for any inconvenience caused.


----------

